# Interesting interview of TMAC



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

A funny interview of Tracy McGrady on August 29th (the first day he was in Beijing). 

Link in chinese 

The translation version (translated by Pryuen of Yaomingmania.com)



> Reporter: I noticed that the Rockets players have a common characteristics. Even though in the league, the Iverson-like Corn Row or the Ben Wallace-like Flo is very popular, none of the Rockets players have followed the fashion trend. Not even the joining of Stromile Swift or Derek Anderson is going to change this phenomenum. So did Jeff Van Gundy forbid this ?
> 
> T-Mac: (Laughing) Nop, Jeff Van Gundy never has passed that restriction. Although he is very strict, he never interfere our private life. This has to do with our individual style and taste. Personally think these hair styles certainly do not suit the individuality of the Rockets players.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

T-Mac is so cool. He gives all the right answers


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I am excited to see what happens next year. I think next year will be the year Tmac firmly establishes himself at the top of the league, even to the doubters.

The game has been there but it seems like Tmac is really growing mentally and has found himself in a good position to now succeed.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Did he get bigger? He looked like he had been working out this offseason in an interview at his charity event.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thekid said:


> Did he get bigger? He looked like he had been working out this offseason in an interview at his charity event.


i think he has put on some bulk. expect him to look smaller by the end of next season though. the season is taxing.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

rofllmao


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes he does he always gives the right answers. I know he has thought about dunking on yao ming in practice but he would never say so in public.


----------

